# How can I find out a company’s turnover over last 5 years?



## colly (21 Jan 2008)

Hello


  I need to find out the annual turnover of a company (Oracle) for the last five years.

  Anyone know where I can find this please?


----------



## boskonay (21 Jan 2008)

For public companies, you can download such info from their websites (annual returns, shareholders reports, etc).

http://finance.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:ORCL has good info too, and is a good starting point...


----------



## colly (21 Jan 2008)

Yes that will usually give me the last two years but I'm having trouble finding anything before that.... Any ideas?


----------



## Sunny (21 Jan 2008)

colly said:


> Yes that will usually give me the last two years but I'm having trouble finding anything before that.... Any ideas?


 

Surely Oracle's website has more then two years accounts. If not, e-mail their investor relations and ask for copies.


----------



## ontour (21 Jan 2008)

If you google "Oracle Revenue 2002" and go through that for each year you will find it fairly easily.  9.7bn in 2002, 9.5 bn in 2003.....

Depending on what you want to derive from these figures, be aware of the acquisitive nature of Oracle.


----------

